# Looking into Merida Mexico



## Robinski633 (Jul 5, 2016)

My significant other and I are looking into moving to Merida Mexico. I am wondering if we should start buying Pesos now as the value keeps rising? Any thoughts pros and cons?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Robinski633 said:


> My significant other and I are looking into moving to Merida Mexico. I am wondering if we should start buying Pesos now as the value keeps rising? Any thoughts pros and cons?


Rising? They are at a near record low now. This morning the rate was 18.6 pesos to the dollar (5.3¢ each). I have seen them at 19 or more but 18 is still pretty low. They were 10 to the dollar (10¢ each) when I arrived 9 years ago. Where they will go from here is anybody's guess.


----------

